
Microsoft's AI Bot XiaoIce to Create 999 Virtual Women - atlasunshrugged
https://www.scmp.com/tech/article/3046568/microsofts-ai-bot-xiaoice-create-999-virtual-women
======
anigbrowl
No bias in tech, say techies

~~~
ThrowawayR2
This is in China so it pretty obviously has nothing to do with whatever
western techies are saying one way or the other.

